# using grey water...



## 76ER (Feb 14, 2008)

has anyone out there ever seen grey water recycled in the home? With the ever increasing water bill in my neck of the woods I am interested in recycling grey water from my kitchen sink and bathroom sink to flush my toilet...I spoke with a friend of mine who remembers doing this as a child...just trying to figure out the contraption I would need to construct in order to make this work..any ideas???


----------



## jtb51b (Feb 14, 2008)

I use my grey water for outside watering. I have a small garden that sits in a hole in my backyard (approx 15' elevation drop). My back deck extends off the side of the hill and underneath is a 200 gallon water tote tank, plumbed into the grease trap burrried at the top of the hill. I can turn on the water with a valve and it has plenty of pressure for a sprinkler head.

Jason


----------



## colebrookman (Feb 14, 2008)

Art Ludwig has written 3or4 good books on the use of greywater.  Amazon .com carries them.  He does not recommend reuse in toilets I believe.  There are waterless composting toilets to really save water.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 15, 2008)

Many health/septic codes prohibit grey water use as you propose. No opinion on my part, but rationale is all water that comes into contact with humans may carry pathogens and needs to be handled by the septic/sewer system. If the grey water can enter the water table, also a potentially serious health/pollution issue.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2008)

Wait, isn't grey and brown water entering the ground via my septic field on a daily basis?


----------



## colebrookman (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Humanure-Handbook-Guide-Composting-Manure/dp/0964425890
Here's some great bathroom reading.


----------



## colebrookman (Feb 16, 2008)

http://weblife.org/humanure/pdf/humanure_handbook_third_edition.pdf
For the thrifty people, and who isn't, the above is a free pdf dowload of the book.Enjoy!


----------



## solarguy (Feb 16, 2008)

There is a whole section in most plumbing code books devoted to grey water systems.
This approach is used in many parts of the world but is behind the curve here in North America.
It is typically associated with large projects.


----------

